# I think I want PumpkinRot's babies.



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

Does anyone know anything about the person behind PumpkinRot? I feel like he/she is shrouded in mystery, as it should be really. All i know is that i'm in love with their brain.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

lol... now there is a messed up thread title.

I know a little about him. It is a him, but he's greatly supported by his wife as far as I can tell. They both have an extreme amount of Halloween enthusiasm. Both have Halloween based blogs. 

He really is kind of an open guy if you jump in and comment on his blogs. Purchasing something from them through their Etsy shop is fun, I can tell you that. They package stuff as good as if they were a Secret Reaper.


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah he actually blogged about my haunt. I was so excited. He is AMAZING. Do you know WHERE his yard haunt is??


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Pennsylvania, somewhere.


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

OOOOOOOoooo


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

While not being capable of fulfilling your title, I do totally understand it!


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

If anyone figures out where pumpkinrot's haunt is I would love to know!


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

According to their Etsy shop, they are located in Philly. I was hoping to go up there to visit the Eastern State Penitentiary Haunt and if i could find out where Pumpkinrot's is, i would be so stoked!


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

Not sure about recent years But Pumpkinrot has entered his scarecrows in the peddlers village scare crow contest
http://www.peddlersvillage.com/calendarevents/detail.aspx?eventID=4
Go to his website look for videos and you'll find clips of the entries.
http://pumpkinrot.com/pages/Page10a.htm
look for title "others".


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

diggerc said:


> Not sure about recent years But Pumpkinrot has entered his scarecrows in the peddlers village scare crow contest


He quit doing that because he never once won. He kept losing to very silly stuff.


----------



## Hollie H (Nov 15, 2009)

He/They are so talented. I totally understand your title. LOL! I love watching their movies on the Home Haunters Awards. Pure brilliance!


----------



## Deaths Reach (Aug 7, 2009)

I think his stuff looks good, and his blog has some good stuff on it, but I don't think he's the greatest. I've seen much better overall setups from the people here on the halloween forum, to be honest. I looked at his Etsy store once and he was asking something like $250 for one of his groundbreakers and I couldn't believe that. Who in their right mind would pay that for a Walgreens skull wrapped in paper mache? No offense if someone who bought one reads this, but think of everything you could build yourself with that money!


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

frughoul said:


> No offense if someone who bought one reads this, but think of everything you could build yourself with that money!


*shrug*

Not only have I, I'm going to ask him to do a private commission soon, too.


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh don't get me wrong, i am in awe at some of the people on this site. I just found Spider Rider's videos and my jaw is on the floor right now. I think Pumpkin Rot's props are brilliant and his movies are one of a kind. That Swamp Foetus movie?? So disturbing and awesome.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Should I call Pumpkin rot and suggest he get a restraining order? LOL. Okay, just teasing.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

frughoul said:


> I think his stuff looks good, and his blog has some good stuff on it, but I don't think he's the greatest. I've seen much better overall setups from the people here on the halloween forum, to be honest. I looked at his Etsy store once and he was asking something like $250 for one of his groundbreakers and I couldn't believe that. Who in their right mind would pay that for a Walgreens skull wrapped in paper mache? No offense if someone who bought one reads this, but think of everything you could build yourself with that money!


I have around 5 original pumpkinrots.His work is amazing and worth every cent I paid for them.He has a great talent.I sure could not have made one of these.The detail work is amazing.


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

justwhisper said:


> should i call pumpkin rot and suggest he get a restraining order? Lol. Okay, just teasing.


haha yes probably!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I totally took this thread as "Pumpkinrot is selling Baby Pumpkinrot props now so I'm gonna buy some!"


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

halloween71 said:


> I have around 5 original pumpkinrots.*His work is amazing and worth every cent I paid for them.*He has a great talent.I sure could not have made one of these.*The detail work is amazing.*



Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

Pumpkinrot just has an incredible eye for the creepy, haunting, scary, look of things--without actual gore--it is just sort of nature gone mad...


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

GhostTown said:


> He quit doing that because he never once won. He kept losing to very silly stuff.


That's what I thought was happening I've been following Pumpkinrot since the year of Johnny Appleseed. and was like "NOT THE WINNER!".....AGAIN!


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

Hmmmmm in Philly you say? I might have to see if I can find out where as I am in Philly too.


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

I too love Pumpkinrot's work. I check his blog nearly every day and today I was pleasantly surprised and honored to see my pics posted on his blog. Check it out.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Minshe said:


> Pumpkinrot just has an incredible eye for the creepy, haunting, scary, look of things--without actual gore--it is just sort of nature gone mad...


Totally agree, and for my personal tastes, that is the type of genre I like


----------



## ctarpey (Nov 7, 2010)

i came across his haunt a few years ago.. if i can come up with it i will share it! i know theres videos of his haunt and as someone said he has a blog!


----------



## ctarpey (Nov 7, 2010)

im sure you all have found this on his blog but heres an interview about him for those looking to know more

http://iskullhalloween.com/cabinet.html#rot


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Totally agree, and for my personal tastes, that is the type of genre I like


Seriously... His work is totally what got me into prop building of any kind, period.

Sometimes I feel like a damn fool, always wondering what, why, or how he did something. I hate being a copy cat.... but his work is incredibly inspirational.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Yes yes....He is absolutely amazing!! I believe his home haunt is located some where in Bucks County....I'm pretty sure that he won't be giving out any personal info though. He's self proclaimed to be anti social. Join his blog though. He posts almost every day and interacts with everyone there. 

Sleepersatty....do you live in the city? My husband and I live in the suburbs of Philly.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm an Uberfan of Rots. One of my top five haunters. Others on my list....our very own Terra, Stolloween, Bloodshed Brothers, Evil Bob, and Hi Rez/Hollie!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Rania

Just got back from watching swamp foetus, wow the admiration for him is definitely warranted, creepy, unsettling, man add another fan to the list!

Thanks Rania!


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Rania
> 
> Just got back from watching swamp foetus, wow the admiration for him is definitely warranted, creepy, unsettling, man add another fan to the list!
> 
> Thanks Rania!


Swamp Foetus is SICK! The little dead pumpkin skeleton baby? WHAT? I was in awe.


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

ctarpey said:


> im sure you all have found this on his blog but heres an interview about him for those looking to know more
> 
> http://iskullhalloween.com/cabinet.html#rot


Thanks for that! That is exactly what i was looking for. Oh and i want all of your babies. ALL oF YOU


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

I am about 50 miles from Philly in Berks County--so if anyone ever knows where to look at Pumpkinrot's stuff--let me know.


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

And woah! Pumpkinrot just blogged my Haunted Garden again! Either he is reading this or that was a total coincidence. bizaarrrooo land.


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

Minshe said:


> I am about 50 miles from Philly in Berks County--so if anyone ever knows where to look at Pumpkinrot's stuff--let me know.


Me too because i will totally drive there to see his work in person.


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

no wonder he is a mystery--we must look like stalkers....it might make for a good scary video though if all of us converge on Pumpkinrot's haunt...


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Minshe said:


> no wonder he is a mystery--we must look like stalkers....it might make for a good scary video bthough if all of us converge on Pumpkinrot's haunt...


Lol, you guys are hilarious!


----------



## Loene (Dec 5, 2011)

Rania said:


> Does anyone know anything about the person behind PumpkinRot? I feel like he/she is shrouded in mystery, as it should be really. All i know is that i'm in love with their brain.


I believe PumpkinRot came from the Great Pumpkin only to be left out over the winter and survived. That is where the twisted part comes into play


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

diggerc said:


> That's what I thought was happening I've been following Pumpkinrot since the year of Johnny Appleseed. and was like "NOT THE WINNER!".....AGAIN!


I think sometimes there is an unconscious bias against super-talented people in general competitions: "He's TOO good.... he doesn't deserve that, lets give it to John Doe over here because his ego could use a little boost, plus he's a friend of mine!" I have seen it many times in real life and its one reason I am not real enthused about competing in anything: I feel most wins are social politics and not based on the actual merit of the entry. 

I would really like to see the haunt in his area better than Pumpkinrot's, I really would.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Those $250 ground breakers he puts on Etsy are always gone in less that 24 hours.


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

Serpentia said:


> I would really like to see the haunt in his area better than Pumpkinrot's, I really would.


Have you been to his yard haunt?


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Rania said:


> Have you been to his yard haunt?


Only seen the hundreds of pictures he puts on his blog, never been there in person. 

I'm just trying to picture his local competitors that keep beating him in the aforementioned contest. That must be some world-class yard haunting going on


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Serpentia said:


> Only seen the hundreds of pictures he puts on his blog, never been there in person.
> 
> I'm just trying to picture his local competitors that keep beating him in the aforementioned contest. That must be some world-class yard haunting going on


Not that it makes a difference, because his scarecrows are insane, but it is a scarecrow only contest and the scarecrows are all over town. Believe it is Peddlers Village in PA.


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

must find this mythical neighborhood....so close...


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

I just checked the site out wow! That is amazing I love all the pumpkins in the yard from the 2011 display


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Rania said:


> And woah! Pumpkinrot just blogged my Haunted Garden again! Either he is reading this or that was a total coincidence. bizaarrrooo land.


No such thing as coincidence.


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

HE featured my yardhaunt a couple of times.we have emailed a few times and he was super nice.down to earth and not a big ego.i love his blog.he just puts the coolest things on it.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I too am a long-time PumpkinRot devotee... The stuff is like porn.

My BIL works at Sothebys and I shake my head at what some of the art sells for. You could say ANYONE could draw The Scream by Edvard Munch. There was only one Edvard Munch. There is only one PumpkinRot. Real art is art.

I don't imagine he'll ever feature my blowmold art on his blog. LOL Sigh... A girl can dream.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2012)

Rania said:


> And woah! Pumpkinrot just blogged my Haunted Garden again! Either he is reading this or that was a total coincidence. bizaarrrooo land.


I hopped over to PRs blog and saw your haunt pics...stunning. I love how you use the trees and the water with the dry ice.


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

hollow said:


> I hopped over to PRs blog and saw your haunt pics...stunning. I love how you use the trees and the water with the dry ice.


Thanks so much Hollow. That is very kind. I think i am going to put a big cauldron over the pond this year. I need to find a real witch actor though.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Read the interview and checked out his blog, interesting guy, down to earth, doesn't sound like he has an ego, cool.


----------



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

I emailed him a few times, but never got a response. Then I posted on his blog and he responded right away. I believe I am very close to where he lives. I grew up in the area, but I could not tell from his photos where he lives. I have commented on some of his photo as where they were taken and he told me I was correct. But I never got any personal info out of him. I just stopped asking after a while, and now just enjoy his work. By reading his blog, I believe he is married to "Bean". She post a lot of stuff on his site. (by the way her photos are not bad either. They are worth checking out.)


----------



## siviglia-catacombe (Sep 18, 2013)

I live about 20 minutes away from peddlers village. I've seen his scarecrow and squealed in excitement! He's Truly an amazing artist.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Pumpkinrot is my Halloween Hero.


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

siviglia-catacombe said:


> I live about 20 minutes away from peddlers village. I've seen his scarecrow and squealed in excitement! He's Truly an amazing artist.


I love that name Peddler's Village; it is right up there with Sleepy Hollow. 

Another Pumpkinrot fan here.


----------

